# After dad's death, Minn. daughters save family farm



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This was tough for me to watch. I know what it's like to lose one son but I don't think I could deal with losing both sons like these folks have.

These two young women obviously have their heads on straight and willing to do what it takes to get the job done.

http://www.kare11.com/news/local/land-of-10000-stories/after-fathers-death-daughters-save-family-farm/354923598


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sad, and amazing. Tough to think about dealing with losses like that.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Didn't happen far from here on Lake Shetek.Don't know them at all.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just read it on Facebook. Amazing story, stilled choked up.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep makes the eyes water a little. Sure glad to see them take it on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very moving story....the young girls, the grand-daughters, are really amazing....and really the story. Which is, when life knocks you down with devastation, you have to get back up. I cannot imagine what each day is like to get thru for the entire family...and it makes one wonder why one family has to endure so much heartache. One day the Lord will make it plain for each of those family members that choose to follow Him.

I don't know what it is about when Ag people go thru devastation and heartache...it just tears me up something fierce. Incredibly well grounded young women....who became women sooner than they could have expected.

My heart goes all to all....but especially the mother of the two lost sons.

A great story to make one more appreciative for Thanksgiving.

Regards, Mike


----------

